

Why Ads are becoming more annoying - adsyn
http://omarabid.com/why-ads-are-becoming-more-annoying/

======
jjoonathan
I'm not sure why you felt the need to open with a politically controversial
assertion (assuming email addresses, not hits, were your goal). You've
alienated at least half your readers at that point, and likely more than half,
since the "government debt is bad" camp usually employs far more sophisticated
arguments to reach far less overstated conclusions. There are a million
tragedies of the commons to pick from, why not choose one that's more relevant
to your analogy or less controversial?

I'm not even sure you benefit from the analogy, since I found it to be
significantly more difficult to understand than your value proposition.
Automating the process of tossing up a "If you block our ads, we don't get
paid, please unblock (link)" message over a sad-looking animal, intelligently
selecting the most valuable ads that can bypass blocking, and providing
quantitative insight (graphs, etc) into the tradeoffs of different ad
campaigns are all interesting propositions. But you're awfully cagy about what
it is you'll actually be doing to a degree that seems ridiculous next to the
enthusiasm with which you thrust your political views into the discussion.

More details, less politics.

------
jfasi
The author asserts that "more ads, fewer users, lower revenue, more ads" is an
unavoidable death spiral. In actuality, any property owner with a rudimentary
awareness of the concept of diminishing returns will understand that there's
an equilibrium point: too few ads and you're not monetizing to the fullest,
too many and you annoy enough users to damage the property.

I like the concept of a service that tracks adblock usage. That's actually
something that's missing: insert a tiny javascript tag that adds a Google
Analytics counter for adblock usage.

------
itry
"Due to rising costs, publishers will try to increase revenue by adding more
Ads."

What rising costs?

------
hiphopyo
Exactly what is he suggesting?

~~~
sanswork
The article doesn't suggest anything. It seems a puff piece to include a link
to a landing page for a vaporware service that promises to tell you how much
of your readership uses adblockers.

------
joesmo
It's amazing ads are still a source of revenue at all when Adblock exists.
Thanks, but if Adblock stops working, that'll be incentive enough for me to
find or code something that does.

------
kdazzle
You should really increase the width of your text divs for mobile. 3-5 words
per line is soooo frustrating.

